# A cheesy question - 1st cheese smoke this weekend!



## djtrixx (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi all pros & bros!

Plan on doing my first cheese smoke this weekend, just got my cold smoke goodies (hooray!) and really can't wait for some jalapeno jack & string cheese goodness :) maybe some eggs for grins.

Anywho, Temps right now in WI are 16F, supposed to be around 20F tomorrow.  Is this something to be concerned about?  Everything I've been reading here talks about not letting the temp get too high, keeping it under 100,  but what about too cold?  Anything to be concerned about?

Many thanks for the good posts, you are all a wealth of info here, and with your knowledge have made me a hero to my daughter.  If there's a weekend the smoker isn't fired up she gets pretty crabby at me now lol.


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 8, 2013)

Not too much to worry about but if the cheese gets too cold it might sweat when you bring it inside. To minimize this I would pull from the smoker while it is still smoking and a bit warm inside so the temp diferential wont be as great.You should be fine.


----------

